# GA16DE Oil pump problem?



## BigDumbRedneck (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello all! I just bought a 93 Sentra SE, 2Dr, auto , air etc..(got it for 200 bucks too! 89k miles)
The motor runs but seems to be having a problem getting oil to the lifters and valves. The valve cover is off of it but like I said, very little to no oil is reaching the camshafts. I cant really hear any bottom end noise which is a good thing I guess but what i want to know is this, has anyone had a similar problem? Does anyone have any experience replacing the oil pump in a GA16DE?
From what I can tell, the oil pump seems to be some type of plunger setup..is it hard to replace? Or should I say screw it and find a wrecked SE-R and swap the whole thing over?
Thanks in advance for any help or opinions with this!

BDR


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm doing an oil pump on my 91 eclipse now. It is alot of work but alot less than an engine swap. The differences that i know of are as follows
1. The Ga uses a timing chain, and my dsm uses a belt. Currently I have my head pulled but I didn't have to.
2. My oil pump has 2 "silent shafts" with one of them being the oil pump shaft. This shaft spins a gear and moves around the oil. The oil sump is run down to the bottom of the pan as in most cases.
So basically in my case here is what I had to do (i'm sorry I can't give you GA specifics)
Pull timing belt
Pull off oil pan
Remove front crankshaft, balance shaft gears (very easy, not pressed on)
Make sure to buy a new gasket or one might come with the oil pump.
Let me know if you need any more help. :thumbup:


----------



## BigDumbRedneck (Mar 30, 2004)

I called the Nissan Dealer, the oil pump is built INTO the timing chain cover. There are no replaceable parts available. The replacement fron Nissan is 225 bucks (ouch).
If anyone has experience with this engine, all tips will be Greatly appreciated!
Thanks again guys! (and gals)

BDR


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

BigDumbRedneck said:


> I called the Nissan Dealer, the oil pump is built INTO the timing chain cover. There are no replaceable parts available. The replacement fron Nissan is 225 bucks (ouch).
> If anyone has experience with this engine, all tips will be Greatly appreciated!
> Thanks again guys! (and gals)
> 
> BDR


I've taken a lot of this apart on my B14 GA16. The oil pump in built into the timing chain cover, but you can remove most of the parts(the Nissan dealer may not sell these parts separately though). I'm not sure how different this would be on the B14 vs B13 engine, but I don't think there would be a huge difference.
You can get some info on the lubrication system in Chapter LC in the FSM here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41794
(big files though)


----------



## BigDumbRedneck (Mar 30, 2004)

The FSM will be a MONSTROUS help!
TY TY TY!
I am a mechanic, but I have never owned a Nissan (just an 85 Toyota truck)
I dont know jack about taking the cover off but a FSM will definitely help.
Thanks again for the help, I will post my results, and if anyone has any tips for me, I would love to hear em....
Time to break out the metric set hehe.

BDR


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Yep, thats right. The oil pump is part of the timing casing (aka rear cover) assembly and it is sold as a unit. Mine was 250 for it. Now as for them telling you that it does not have any replaceable parts, i'm finding that hard to believe. Try to check with another dealer. In my case I had to remove 2 long shafts that go into the block. Then you put the gasket onto the block (after cleaning it of course) and slide the oil pump through those shafts. The holes will require a seal, much like a front main seal (and on my model the front main seal too). Once the cover assembly is on the engine then you attach the gears to the shafts that are coming out of the cover assebly and tighten the gears.
Try another dealer and yes you might end up having to use your old shafts with the new oil pump/ timing cover. Slightly confusing I know.


----------

